
BMW invests in technology to pull gasoline out of the air - bornelsewhere
https://newatlas.com/environment/bmw-prometheus-fuels-investment/
======
bornelsewhere
The Prometheus home page does little to reduce the carbon footprint. My laptop
fans are about to take off.

